# OIL CHANGE REMINDER



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

is there a way to reset the oil change reminder with out taking it to the dealer because my dealer charges me 90 for an oilchange which i can do my self for way cheaper plz help


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: OIL CHANGE REMINDER (biggshant89)*

Instructions are in the manual...I'd find it and tell ya but there's a ton more really good stuff in there and this'll give ya an opportunity to get familiar with it.


----------



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

I am currently at the dealership right now getting my oil changed and they say it's not possible with out their computer I don't know how true that is?


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (biggshant89)*

Do you mean to turn off the service indicator that comes on when the mileage interval is up? Or to change the interval from lighting off at 5k miles to lighting off at 10 kmiles?
Turning off the wrench light you can do and the manual has the instructions... but changing the interval takes a VAGCOM. On my 2k7, the dealer is supposed to change the interval from every 5K miles to every 10K miles at the 10 service. He didn't, so I told 'em SPECIFICALLY to do so at the 20K service. I've yet to get to 25K to see if he really did.


----------



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

i mean cuz i want to do the oil changed my self if i can reset it my self like right now i got my oil changed at 25k right i know its gunna come up at 30k but i want to do the 30k my self and rest the reminder at 35k unno what i mean ?


----------



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

and sometimes when the wrench comes up after is like this clock whats the clock for ??


----------



## Slickvic (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: OIL CHANGE REMINDER (biggshant89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *biggshant89* »_*is there a way to reset the oil change reminder with out taking it to the dealer* because my dealer charges me 90 for an oilchange which i can do my self for way cheaper plz help

Look here: 
http://www.golfmkv.net/blog/archives/27
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## biggshant89 (May 6, 2009)

so i can do this for future oil cahnges right? sorry im sucha noob with cars


----------

